# Real or Fake?



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

Just got a box of Epi2s as early christmas gift~
I need an opinion on their authenticity~
Here are some pics I took :


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here are some more~


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Are those tooth, plumes, or molds?


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Box and box code look suspicious. All of my 25 SLB boxes don't appear to be shiny. Box code looks like it's from 99. If they are indeed from 99, enjoy 'em because Epi 2s are hard to come by with any age on them.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Are those tooth, plumes, or molds?


looks like tooth to me.


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Are those tooth, plumes, or molds?


It seems like tooth, They are definately not mold~


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Box and box code look suspicious. All of my 25 SLB boxes don't appear to be shiny. Box code looks like it's from 99. If they are indeed from 99, enjoy 'em because Epi 2s are hard to come by with any age on them.


It just looks shiny because I took the pictures close to the box with flash light~


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I would first have to ask why you might think these could be fake? Why are you suspicious about this box? Then, perhaps others (including myself) could help out out based on what your suspicions are.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I can help you.

Only one way though.

Send me the cab so we can inpsect it closer in Florida and see how they burn.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> I would first have to ask why you might think these could be fake? Why are you suspicious about this box? Then, perhaps others (including myself) could help out out based on what your suspicions are.


I think he's wondering because he didn't personally buy these. They were a gift.

I'd be curious, too.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

burninator said:


> I think he's wondering because he didn't personally buy these. They were a gift.
> 
> I'd be curious, too.


Smoke one and find out. Otherwise, I would send a couple off to FOG's here to gague their opinions about the cigar. That's probably the only sure way to know if these are legit or not if you don't know (or can't find out) where they came from.


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

burninator said:


> I think he's wondering because he didn't personally buy these. They were a gift.
> 
> I'd be curious, too.


Yup, precisely~


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

hermit11 said:


> It seems like tooth, They are definately not mold~


Are cuban cigar wrappers suppose to be toothy?

Edit: found some answer.

I have a question that I can not seem to find an answer to in my extensive research. Is it genetically possible for Cuban cigars to have tooth on them? Have you ever seen tooth on a Cuban cigar? And if so what brands are most susceptible to having tooth? Thanks for your help. - D.

Absolutely. Tooth is most commonly noticed on Cameroon wrappers, but the African Continent is not the only place a toothy wrapper is grown. In fact you can find examples of wrapper leaves will serious grain from almost everywhere including Cuba. As for which brands are more susceptible that is tough, however I can tell you that those wrappers that receive more sun time tend to develop more oils and, in turn, more grain. These same wrappers tend to be darker in color. So with all of this in mind it is more common to see tooth on darker wrapper Havanas such as Partagas and Bolivar.

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/qanda/edition.04.html


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoke one and find out. Otherwise, I would send a couple off to FOG's here to gague their opinions about the cigar. That's probably the only sure way to know if these are legit or not if you don't know (or can't find out) where they came from.


Thats what I'm planning to do~ 
I just have to figure out who~


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good to me, maybe a better shot of the triple caps, they look shotty in the picture.


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Are cuban cigar wrappers suppose to be toothy?


It just looks bad because of the flashlight at a close range.
The cigars are pretty smooth and in good shape~
I think I'm gonna light one up later~:w


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Smoke one and find out. Otherwise, I would send a couple off to FOG's here to gague their opinions about the cigar. That's probably the only sure way to know if these are legit or not if you don't know (or can't find out) where they came from.


:tpd:

If you want to be sure, you need an educated opinion.

OTOH, I (NOT A FOG) see nothing at all to be suspicious about here. Those look very tasty to me. Only one way to find out...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

If they are from 99 wouldn't the warranty code start with an A or B & not an E
E came from around 03 I thought????


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Fake as fake gets, warranty does not match box code as Mate says, and the real killer is the habanos chevron back then did not have the denominacion de origen protegida back then.

FUGAZI!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

SDmate said:


> If they are from 99 wouldn't the warranty code start with an A or B & not an E
> E came from around 03 I thought????





PaulMac said:


> Fake as fake gets, warranty does not match box code as Mate says, and the real killer is the habanos chevron back then did not have the denominacion de origen protegida back then.
> 
> FUGAZI!


Was kinda waiting for the original poster to say something like this but alas, that's what I noticed as well. I don't remember seeing the "denominacion de origen..." on any of the boxes I have (or seen) from the late 90's.


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> Was kinda waiting for the original poster to say something like this but alas, that's what I noticed as well. I don't remember seeing the "denominacion de origen..." on any of the boxes I have (or seen) from the late 90's.


hmm.. So its fake huh?~
Oh well, at least I didn't pay for them~:tg 
I still had my hopes up though~ 
Lets just hope its enjoyable smokes~

Thanks for the info guys~:w


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey, it's still a gift. You know what they say, it's the thought that counts. Hopefully they are some nice tasting fakes.


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

One thing I would be wary of is the box code cross referenced with the warranty stamp. My memory is pretty foggy, but the warranty stamps come out around '99 (not so sure). The warranty stamp already starts with ES...don't have my '99 boxes to look at cause they are still in so cal.


----------



## Sir Winston (Sep 29, 2006)

BTW...why do you think they are fake? Do they come from a questionable source? Some background info would help.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Hermit,

They look fine to me. I always thought that cabs came with wax paper wrapping the bundle but I could be wrong. If they do have some age on them you should smoke one. More pics please.

BTW,
When did Habanos SA start putting bands on all of their cigars?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Well did you smoke one yet??....Though fake, still may be enjoyable.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

damn, I've got a lot to learn. They looked legit to me, but I'm way too new to make a claim or a guess. That's why I sat back and hoped some more experienced 'rillas answered.

Enjoy them anyway, they look pretty tasty....


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm no expert . This is the first box I've seen with the Vendido En Cuba stamped on the bottom . I don't have any cabinet style boxes of 25 yet so I'm here to watch and learn on this one . They do look nice and dark though .


----------



## hermit11 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sir Winston said:


> BTW...why do you think they are fake? Do they come from a questionable source? Some background info would help.


Well.. I don't really know the source~:hn 
A friend of mine who's in the air force send it to me from overseas as chrismas and birthday present.
I didn't want to ask him too many questions about how he got the box~



JPH said:


> Well did you smoke one yet??....Though fake, still may be enjoyable.


Yes I did but it didn't blow me away so I'm guessing its fake~:tg 
Had nice burn but ash was little black.
Cigar was pretty mild and seemed bit lacking in flavor~
hmm... I'm still a beginner so I don't know what to make out of it~
PM me if you are interested in trying it~


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Do real cabs say "Handmade in Havana Cuba" on the top of the box?!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

There are some issues I would not be comfortable with


----------

